# Canadian wanting short term and/or Seasonal employment in the USA



## Rhoda (Jan 26, 2008)

Okay - I'm a Canadian wanting to work temporarily in the US, specifically - Orlando. Unfortunately, I am not qualified for the TN Visa (I think) as I do not have a university degree - however - I do have my Secretarial Certificate, a Travel & Tourism Diploma and will soon get my Make-Up Artistry Diploma. If anything, I would qualify for an H2 visa. I have looked on the employFlorida website - there are plenty of administrative position that I qualify for...unfortunately; however...it states I require a work authorization.

I have been on the dol website, etc...researching through all the links... I require a work auth...but can't get one unless I have a sponsor and the employer won't sponsor unless one has a work auth...it feels like it goes in circles. (am i getting this wrong?) 

My reason for this work visa - i have a boyfriend in Orlando. Need I explain more? If we go the marriage route - which I would rather not at this point - i don't understand why we might be in violation of something. (I can't remember what thread I read it on.) From what I remember of the thread, we "shouldn't" get married first, etc...before processing papers? What is that all about? I haven't read anything from my research on this at all.

Looking for the best options - please help.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Rhoda,
Welcome to the forum. Wish I could offer a magic bullet to get you into the US, but as you've noticed, it's getting more and more difficult all the time. While you certainly qualify for those administrative positions you've been looking at, there is hardly a shortage of administrative staff in the US (nor of makeup artists). And that H2-B visa is only for workers who fill a specific need in the US.

Maybe it makes a bit more sense if you know that it costs for someone to sponsor a visa or green card candidate - several hundred dollars, in fact. For an employer to want to bother with all the paperwork and the expense, they have to be hiring someone who can do something they can't find in the local job market.

If you're not ready to get married yet, don't go the marriage route just to get into the US. Like they say, "marry in haste, repent at leisure." I got married to get into a country (France), and things have worked out just fine but it was a long, hard road at first and there were plenty of days I wondered if I had perhaps made a huge mistake - despite the fact that we love each other very much. Besides, you don't want to be under suspicion of a "marriage of convenience." While the movie "Green Card" was a comedy, they can make your life miserable while they determine if you married "for the right reasons."

If you do decide to get married, you don't have to go the fiancée visa route. You could get married in Canada and then apply directly for a green card. The process, however, still takes however long it takes and you may wind up spending some time apart while the paperwork goes through.

BTW, your boyfriend in Orlando is a US citizen, isn't he? The fiancé visa won't work if he's only a green card holder in the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Rhoda (Jan 26, 2008)

Thank you, Bev, for the welcome & advice.

Yes, I don't want to marry in haste.

What if I was willing to pay for the expenses? Will that matter for the employers?


----------



## Rhoda (Jan 26, 2008)

Is there a difference between Employment Authorization and Work Visa???


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Actually, I think it's illegal for you to pay the employer's expenses to sponsor in immigration petition.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Rhoda said:


> Is there a difference between Employment Authorization and Work Visa???


Actually, yes. Employment authorization is what the employer has to get (i.e. to prove that he has tried to find someone to fill the post from the local population). The work visa is just a visa that authorizes you to be employed while in the US.

The problem is that the US doesn't have a visa with working privileges that allows you to come to the US to look for work. All the "work visas" are tied to specific jobs or programs. You have to find the job first - and then apply for the visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm the one who made the post about not getting married first. It takes longer and is harder if you get married then apply for a visa than if you come into the US on a 'fiancee visa' then get married. You can't work on a financee visa, though.

The problem with your skills is that it will be nearly impossible for any employer to prove that no American citizen or legal resident was available to fill the job.

How is your French? If it is really good, try using that as an edge.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There was an article in today's Boston Globe about how quickly the H2-B visas have been going. Evidently, they are limited to something like 66,000 per year (down from a couple years ago when they lifted the cap on the number).

The ski resort operators found at the beginning of their season that all the visas had already been filled, and now that the summer resort operators are getting ready to hire for the coming year, it seems like they just stopped processing applications because the visas for the second half of the year are all gone.

If anyone is interested, the article is here: Immigration impasse threatens seasonal businesses - The Boston Globe
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bogs (Jul 10, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Hi Rhoda,
> Welcome to the forum. Wish I could offer a magic bullet to get you into the US, but as you've noticed, it's getting more and more difficult all the time. While you certainly qualify for those administrative positions you've been looking at, there is hardly a shortage of administrative staff in the US (nor of makeup artists). And that H2-B visa is only for workers who fill a specific need in the US.
> 
> Maybe it makes a bit more sense if you know that it costs for someone to sponsor a visa or green card candidate - several hundred dollars, in fact. For an employer to want to bother with all the paperwork and the expense, they have to be hiring someone who can do something they can't find in the local job market.
> ...


Hi Bev

Just new here and will be posting for some advice also. I did notice you mentioned about the Canadian applying for a greencard. There are several countries who's citizens don't qualify for a greencard, Canada being one of them.

Bob


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Bogs said:


> Just new here and will be posting for some advice also. I did notice you mentioned about the Canadian applying for a greencard. There are several countries who's citizens don't qualify for a greencard, Canada being one of them.


Are you sure of that? Or are you referring to the green card lottery?

I know there are some special visa types for Canadian citizens coming to the US to work, but I thought that if they wanted to immigrate permanently they still need a green card.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bogs said:


> Hi Bev
> 
> Just new here and will be posting for some advice also. I did notice you mentioned about the Canadian applying for a greencard. There are several countries who's citizens don't qualify for a greencard, Canada being one of them.
> 
> Bob


Would you mind to post a link for this information? Thank you.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Bogs said:


> Hi Bev
> 
> Just new here and will be posting for some advice also. I did notice you mentioned about the Canadian applying for a greencard. There are several countries who's citizens don't qualify for a greencard, Canada being one of them.
> 
> Bob



I disagree. Strongly, I'm afraid!


----------



## Alminka (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi, i'm new here, too, useful forum! 

sounds lke Bogs talks about green card lottery for which Canadians cannot apply. but green card is given not only to the lottery winners but to all permanent residents, it's actually PRC not green card at least in color anymore. Here is from glossary on US State Department site:

<<Green card: A wallet-sized card showing that the person is a lawful permanent resident (immigrant) in the United States. It is also known as a permanent resident card (PRC), an alien registration receipt card and I-551. It was formerly green in color.>>


----------



## Bogs (Jul 10, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> I disagree. Strongly, I'm afraid!


Everybody is allowed an opinion. What your basing yours on I have no idea.

Here is the link where you can try to apply. You will also see UK residents DO NOT qualify for a Green Card also. 


Green Card Lottery, US Green Card Online Application Services, USAFIS

Simply apply and follow the directions and then you will understand.

Bob


----------



## Bogs (Jul 10, 2008)

Alminka said:


> Hi, i'm new here, too, useful forum!
> 
> sounds lke Bogs talks about green card lottery for which Canadians cannot apply. but green card is given not only to the lottery winners but to all permanent residents, it's actually PRC not green card at least in color anymore. Here is from glossary on US State Department site:
> 
> <<Green card: A wallet-sized card showing that the person is a lawful permanent resident (immigrant) in the United States. It is also known as a permanent resident card (PRC), an alien registration receipt card and I-551. It was formerly green in color.>>



Can you explain more please, with details. Thanks

Bob


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Bogs said:


> Everybody is allowed an opinion. What your basing yours on I have no idea.
> 
> Here is the link where you can try to apply. You will also see UK residents DO NOT qualify for a Green Card also.
> 
> ...


Bob,
The site you mention is for the Green Card Lottery, which is one way for people from certain countries to try and get a green card. 

Canadians and UK nationals still need a green card to settle in the US, but they have to use the "normal channels" to apply for one (and frankly, the waiting list is said to be very long for UK nationals, at least - not sure what the situation is for Canadians).

As a Canadian, you don't need a visa to visit the US and there is a special sort of working visa available for Canadians under the terms of the NAFTA treaty. I think I read that you can sign up for and get this visa at your point of entry to the US - but I think it is limited to Canadian residents. (Maybe not.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Bogs said:


> Here is the link where you can try to apply. You will also see UK residents DO NOT qualify for a Green Card also.


So we're talking about the diversity visa, only.

But your statement is still very *wrong*. Eligibility for the diversity visa is based on place of birth, not residency. The diversity visa also has complex rules for chargeability whereby the place of birth of spouses (and in some cases parents) can be claimed by the applicant. In addition, political geography is oddly split for the sake of US political expediency.

A statement such as "most British and Canadian people will not be eligible for the diversity visa" is acceptable. You statement is very misleading.


----------



## Bogs (Jul 10, 2008)

Please forgive me. I was simply reading what this website was saying. I have no idea what a diversity visa is Fatbrit. Once again I apologize.
I really need to learn my options though, I appreaciate any assistance you can offer.
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Bogs (Jul 10, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Bob,
> The site you mention is for the Green Card Lottery, which is one way for people from certain countries to try and get a green card.
> 
> Canadians and UK nationals still need a green card to settle in the US, but they have to use the "normal channels" to apply for one (and frankly, the waiting list is said to be very long for UK nationals, at least - not sure what the situation is for Canadians).
> ...



This sounds very interesting Bev. Any idea where I can learn more about this visa you speak of?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Bogs said:


> This sounds very interesting Bev. Any idea where I can learn more about this visa you speak of?


I can't find the reference to this on the USCIS website, so the best place to look is probably here: The Consulate General of the United States of America - U.S. Consulate Toronto - Toronto U.S. Consulate

Click on the link on the left side of the page that reads "Entry by Canadians" - there's info about entry documents that you can apparently apply for at the border stations.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Bogs said:


> Please forgive me. I was simply reading what this website was saying. I have no idea what a diversity visa is Fatbrit. Once again I apologize.
> I really need to learn my options though, I appreaciate any assistance you can offer.
> Thanks,
> Bob


The diversity visa is the real name for the "green card lottery".

Need some info for assistance. If you want to move here permanently, the broad options are family, work or money. Which one are you offering?

As an aside, once had a guy on another forum who wanted to know if he needed a visa to just visit the US because he had a criminal record and he wanted to propose to his fiancée on top of the Empire State. After much questioning, we eventually worked out he was actually a US citizen and he simply applied for a passport instead. Moral of the story is that nowhere knows where an immigration quest will lead you!


----------



## chefmeister (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Rhoda, You wont be in vioalation of anything going the marriage route but it is quicker to go with a K1 fiancee visa the only problem is you have to get married within 90 days of moving to the states, but it does allow you to work down there as they give you a temporary green card.
Hope this helps
Steve



Rhoda said:


> Okay - I'm a Canadian wanting to work temporarily in the US, specifically - Orlando. Unfortunately, I am not qualified for the TN Visa (I think) as I do not have a university degree - however - I do have my Secretarial Certificate, a Travel & Tourism Diploma and will soon get my Make-Up Artistry Diploma. If anything, I would qualify for an H2 visa. I have looked on the employFlorida website - there are plenty of administrative position that I qualify for...unfortunately; however...it states I require a work authorization.
> 
> I have been on the dol website, etc...researching through all the links... I require a work auth...but can't get one unless I have a sponsor and the employer won't sponsor unless one has a work auth...it feels like it goes in circles. (am i getting this wrong?)
> 
> ...


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Bogs- Are you a Canadian citizen or a Canadian resident? The NAFTA rules apply to Canadian citizens.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Bogs said:


> This sounds very interesting Bev. Any idea where I can learn more about this visa you speak of?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bob


This visa is limited to people with certain job qualifications. It is primarily used by hardware and software engineers that work in the US high tech industry. My nephew is a Canadian citizen living in Canada but frequently works in the US as a software engineer. In fact he is working here right now. This visa is very easy to obtain if you meet the qualifications.


----------

